# does 6 months in freezone includes probation period??



## waqarjam (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi 

I have joined a SAIF zone (freezone) company last month, I am going to signed contract tomorrow. I want to know have i understand the following lines correctly that I can resign if want to after 6 months and that will include the probation period means , 3 months(of prob)+3months(after prob) total 6?? Any guidance please. Thanks.

_Article 5 – Termination of the Contract:
Either parties can terminate the contract acording to the below notice periods conditons:
During the probation period, A notice period of 10 working day(s) / 2 weks or an equivalent
amount of wages in lieu of notice.

After the probation period (and during the first 3 years from end of probation period)
A notice period of 21 working day(s) / (1 month) or an equivalent amount of wages in lieu of notice

In aditon, if the second party / employe decides to terminate the ofer within *the first 6
months (as of end of probation period) , he should pay to the first party, the company, al the expenses ocured to recruit the employe: *employment visa, tickets, change status fes,
cancelation fes, visa stamping, medical visits, etc… (al expenses related to recruitment)
_


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As far as i know, the last paragraph is contrary to UAE labour law - so would not therefore be enforcable.
Normally, if you resign before end of contract you are required to pay the company equivalent of 45 days pay but not their visa & recruitment costs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## waqarjam (Oct 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As far as i know, the last paragraph is contrary to UAE labour law - so would not therefore be enforcable.
> Normally, if you resign before end of contract you are required to pay the company equivalent of 45 days pay but not their visa & recruitment costs.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for replying Steve, so do you mean the rule which says "6 months" are actually 6 months which starts after the end of my probation (3 months)? means i have to live here 9 months with this company and then i can resign here without any ban etc?

thank you


----------

